# Pepin Garcia Event- Thompson Cigars



## Corona Chris (May 23, 2007)

Come Meet Pepin Garcia!

One Day Only- Saturday April 12th, 2008

Time: 10am to 3pm

Get a Free 5-pack of Pepin Garcia cigars, plus a Pepin Garcia T-Shirt with any box purchase of Pepin Garcia cigars. *A $52.00 Value!* We will also have all Pepin Garcia boxes 10% off.

Call For Details: 813-249-7947

www.tampacigarstore.com

Thompson Cigars
5401 Hangar Court 
Tampa (Cigar City), FL 33634


----------

